
Please make your software engineering advice more specific - mac-chaffee
https://www.macchaffee.com/blog/2020/07/26/more-specifics.html
======
mac-chaffee
I've seen enough posts on here talking about the values of writing, so I'm
trying to get back into blogging. Feedback is greatly appreciated!

~~~
tgflynn
I agree with you. The software culture is full of general and conflicting
claims like "functional programming is better", "object orientation is bad",
etc. Most of that is just useless noise.

